# What is a compact midface?



## Sal123 (Mar 31, 2020)

People just guess what is compact; what actually makes a compact midface? Who examples of compact vs not compact


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Mar 31, 2020)

slayer


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 31, 2020)

1.0 midface ratio is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Mar 31, 2020)

Who has the compact Midface?


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 31, 2020)

Its mostly a visual judgment, as a shot in the dark maybe we could say for ratio:
1.1+ very compact/stunted
1.1 compact
1.05 compact ish
1.0 ideal
.95 longish
.9 bordering too long
.9- legit long


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dope said:


> 1.0 midface ratio is ideal


1.07 is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 31, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 1.07 is ideal


shut up faggot


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dope said:


> shut up faggot


Pitt has 1.07, I have 1.07 = 1.07 is ideal


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 31, 2020)

Something required to get casual sex


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Something required to get casual sex


1.07 is ideal


----------



## Kade (Mar 31, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Something required to get casual sex


I know you’re mostly joking but I’m kinda proof against this


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 31, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Its mostly a visual judgment, as a shot in the dark maybe we could say for ratio:
> 1.1+ very compact/stunted
> 1.1 compact
> 1.05 compact ish
> ...


Would a upper maxilla implant make the mideface appear more compact?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Kade said:


> I know you’re mostly joking but I’m kinda proof against this


If your slay count is below 30 no


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Would a upper maxilla implant make the mideface appear more compact?


@ArvidGustavsson @Dope
What affect does maxilla advancement really make . Is it only noticeable from profile ?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> @ArvidGustavsson @Dope


I know nothing about surgeries, that’s the curse of being born perfect


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Would a upper maxilla implant make the mideface appear more compact?


Not sure but gun to my head I don't think so. Raising the tip of the nose and a lip lift to shorten the philtrum are the best bets.
I remember you, and your main issue if you want more compactness is IPD.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 31, 2020)

Basically if someone has long philtrum and nose in comparison to their lower and upper third of the face


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 31, 2020)

wide ipd short maxilla


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 31, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Basically if someone has long philtrum and nose in comparison to their lower and upper third of the face


Why does everyone talk about implants for upper maxilla and paranasal implants. Who are they idea for ?


Vidyacoper said:


> wide ipd short maxilla


Any ways to widen ipd?


----------



## Kade (Mar 31, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> If your slay count is below 30 no


i was about to type something mean but I can’t bring myself to do it

stay strong Arvid, you mog Brad Pitt and anyone you put your mind to


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Kade said:


> i was about to type something mean but I can’t bring myself to do it
> 
> stay strong Arvid, you mog Brad Pitt and anyone you put your mind to


You was gonna say i norwood


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Why does everyone talk about implants for upper maxilla and paranasal implants. Who are they idea for ?
> 
> Any ways to widen ipd?


i dont think so tbh, only dangerous surgeries i think, and i dont remember what ones


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Why does everyone talk about implants for upper maxilla and paranasal implants. Who are they idea for ?
> 
> Any ways to widen ipd?


MSE can widen it by 1-2mm


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 31, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 1.07 is ideal


no 1.15-1.2 is ideal cause that's mine and barrett's


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> no 1.15-1.2 is ideal cause that's mine and barrett's


Didn’t you consider chico ideal?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 31, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Didn’t you consider chico ideal?


chico's ideal because all his features fit together just perfectly, but his midface alone isn't perfect, it goes well with all his overall features
but in general 1.15-1.2 is ideal like i said, shows good development and genetics


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> chico's ideal because all his features fit together just perfectly, but his midface alone isn't perfect, it goes well with all his overall features
> but in general 1.15-1.2 is ideal like i said, shows good development and genetics


Well yes but actually no, 1.07 shows raw sex appeal and athletic performance. It signals big dick and high T


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 31, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Well yes but actually no, 1.07 shows raw sex appeal and athletic performance. It signals big dick and high T


cope the wider your midface the more prenatal t, barrett has a huge cock
so do i but i dont wanna get banned for bragging tbh (26cm gang)

you have a long philtrum and your fwhr is like 1.85 or something - over for u


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Would a upper maxilla implant make the mideface appear more compact?


No you cant do anything to shorten midface unless it’s your philtrum making it long


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Would a upper maxilla implant make the mideface appear more compact?


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 31, 2020)

Short midface 

You can literally just look in the front camera to see if it’s long or not


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope the wider your midface the more prenatal t, barrett has a huge cock
> so do i but i dont wanna get banned for bragging tbh (26cm gang)
> 
> you have a long philtrum and your fwhr is like 1.85 or something - over for u


Fwhr - 1.94-1.98
Midface 1.07
I also have a wider jaw compared ti midface than Pitt. These measurments are from pic 2 m away not selfies. 26cm would be way to big especially if equally rare girth. 17.8cm is the biggest all of my 9 slays had taken (some we’re virgins)


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Why does everyone talk about implants for upper maxilla and paranasal implants. Who are they idea for ?
> 
> Any ways to widen ipd?


Orbital box osteotomy (just lol)
or you could try to get MSE then get the suture between your eyes pierced and hope for the best
some on here say you could maybe expect an IPD gain of some sort if you did the MSE expansion slowly


----------



## Kade (Mar 31, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Short midface
> 
> You can literally just look in the front camera to see if it’s long or not



she has a short nose but her philtrum and zygoma are long so i rlly don’t think that’s a great example


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 31, 2020)

Kade said:


> she has a short nose but her philtrum and zygoma are long so i rlly don’t think that’s a great example



Better example


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 31, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Orbital box osteotomy (just lol)
> or you could try to get MSE then get the suture between your eyes pierced and hope for the best
> some on here say you could maybe expect an IPD gain of some sort if you did the MSE expansion slowly


There’s many type of mse, r u talking about the drill one


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 31, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Fwhr - 1.94-1.98
> Midface 1.07
> I also have a wider jaw compared ti midface than Pitt. These measurments are from pic 2 m away not selfies. 26cm would be way to big especially if equally rare girth. 17.8cm is the biggest all of my 9 slays had taken (some we’re virgins)


mogged by my 2.05 fwhr 
whats ur es ratio
i was trolling with 26cm lol

also youve taken a girls virginity? thats my goal tbh, only thing i want anymore. whats it like? is it tighter?


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 31, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 331448


Then what’s the point of an upper maxilla , can u show me examples of people with great upper maxilla vs not


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 31, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> whats ur es ratio


0.45 2m away


Vidyacoper said:


> whats it like? is it tighter?


Got bloody one time and generally yes.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Why does everyone talk about implants for upper maxilla and paranasal implants. Who are they idea for ?
> 
> Any ways to widen ipd?


They are not to increase the length of the midface, the implants make the midface more projected, the only alternative is getting a lefort and moving your actual maxilla forward. 

No, there are no known ways to widen the idp. But almond shaped eyes look further apart than round eyes, so if you improve the other parts of your eye area your narrow idp won’t look that bad


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 31, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> They are not to increase the length of the midface, the implants make the midface more projected, the only alternative is getting a lefort and moving your actual maxilla forward.
> 
> No, there are no known ways to widen the idp. But almond shaped eyes look further apart than round eyes, so if you improve the other parts of your eye area your narrow idp won’t look that bad


I thought advancing the upper maxilla and cheek would give the illusion of a smaller midface compared to a flat . Also that’s what I’m thinking, How about under eye support with infra orbital implants and filler fo upper eyelid to decrease exposure


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> I thought advancing the upper maxilla and cheek would give the illusion of a smaller midface compared to a flat


Forward grown maxillas tend to be more compact when they are natural, that’s true.

But if you advance the maxilla it’s not gonna make your midface any shorter unless you also get a ccw rotation with impaction included.




Sal123 said:


> How about under eye support with infra orbital implants and filler fo upper eyelid to decrease exposure


Well, that will surely make your eyes more hooded, which will give the illusion of a slightly wider idp


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Mar 31, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Orbital box osteotomy (just lol)
> or you could try to get MSE then get the suture between your eyes pierced and hope for the best
> some on here say you could maybe expect an IPD gain of some sort if you did the MSE expansion slowly



How would someone get the suture between the eyes pierced anyways lol? The mid-palatal suture is easy because its accessible through the roof of the mouth and is drilled into. To the same for the orbital suture, you'd have to make a coronal incision and drill into that suture afaik which is extraordinarily invasive. There are very limited cases but I don't believed anyone's reported more than a 1-1.5 mm IPD gain even from slow expansion. There are invasive osteotomies that can move the lateral orbital rim and by correspondence widen the IPD, but that again is extraordinarily invasive.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 31, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> How would someone get the suture between the eyes pierced anyways lol? The mid-palatal suture is easy because its accessible through the roof of the mouth and is drilled into. To the same for the orbital suture, you'd have to make a coronal incision and drill into that suture afaik which is extraordinarily invasive. There are very limited cases but I don't believed anyone's reported more than a 1-1.5 mm IPD gain even from slow expansion. There are invasive osteotomies that can move the lateral orbital rim and by correspondence widen the IPD, but that again is extraordinarily invasive.


I dunno, tbh I'm just repeating stuff others on here have said about MSE.


----------



## 000 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dope said:


> 1.0 midface ratio is ideal


1.0-1.1 are pretty much the same imo … I have ~1.05.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 31, 2020)

me.
jk


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 1, 2020)

Ideal MFR : 1.06
Ideal fwhr : 1.85


----------

